# First Pix with New Camera



## gerryr (Aug 2, 2007)

My Nikon D40 arrived today and of course I had to basically drop everything and play with it after the battery charged.  I took a few shots with the 18-55mm lens that came with it and then grabbed my AF Nikkor 35-70mm macro lens from the my old N90S to take a couple of pen photos.  I still need to fine tune the white balance and exposure, but overall I am very pleased.  Contrary to what one moderator here said, older Nikon lenses will work on the D40, but only the AF-S and AF-I lenses will focus automatically.  I never liked autofocus for macro shots anyway so it's no big deal to me.  Even my old AI lenses fit, I just lose a bit of functionality.  All in all, I am very pleased with the results so far.  This in an Olympia made from CSUSA's new Toucan plastic.  I sold the first one I made so decided I better make another.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 2, 2007)

Am I jealous he-- yes, but than again I'm photo challanged don't know if even a D40 would help me.


----------



## Dario (Aug 3, 2007)

Gerry,

Wow, the pen looks great and the pic showed it well.[^]


----------



## gerryr (Aug 3, 2007)

Roy,
I can't say this is the easiest camera I ever used, but with a Magic Lantern Guide, I think just about anyone who can read could use it.  The Magic Lantern Guide for the D40 is about 3X as thick as the one for my N90S, but the N90S didn't take movies.  The stock lens for this camera is actually quite good and will focus to less than 12 inches.  I used it for this one and did very little cropping to the photo, but I can see that I need to make the pen more parallel to the "film" plane because it starts losing sharpness at either end, even at f11.  The pen is a black chrome Afzelia burl cigar, the kit is from Wood Pen Pro.


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 3, 2007)

With a tripod, you could increase the f stop to f16 or f22 and decrease the shutter speed, adjusting it to give you the proper light balance. Anymore I take my pics at these settings, it gives me the best depth without the out of focus.

Oh, BTW Great looking pens.


----------



## gerryr (Aug 3, 2007)

I always use a tripod for closeups.  I'm currently shooting at 1/20 second and F11.  If I go to f16 I have to reduce the shutter speed to 1/10.  I may do that but I will need to get a new tripod because the head on this one is loose and 1/10 second is a lot more likely to show any camera or tripod head vibration than 1/20.  The single thing I have missed the most about cameras made in the last 15 or so years is the ability to use a good old cheap cable release.  I'll have to look into remote control, but I think the only sensor is on the front of the body.


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 3, 2007)

Most digital cameras come with a 20 second and a 2 second (mirror up)timed release. This is what I use (the 2 second mirror up). Works great.

Opps, most DSLR cameras, anyway.


----------



## ahoiberg (Aug 3, 2007)

lookin' good gerry!


----------



## edman2 (Aug 3, 2007)

Ok, that does it! I'm sending all my pens to you to photograph and send back. Hmmmm...it's that last part that has me worried.[][] Those are great shots. I'm working on my envy problem.(Thou shalt not covet...thou shalt not covet...thou shalt not covet)!  You always do great work both with the pens and the photos. Congratulations on your new toy!


----------



## skiprat (Aug 3, 2007)

Gerry, I didn't see anything wrong with your previous pics but those certainly are brilliant photos. ( the pens aren't bad either )[]
I know my camera is better than I am, so I asked my wife to give me a 1 week night class course in digital photography for Christmas. The college that my son goes to offers these courses for peanuts.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edman2_
> <br />Ok, that does it! I'm sending all my pens to you to photograph and send back. Hmmmm...it's that last part that has me worried.[][] Those are great shots. I'm working on my envy problem.(Thou shalt not covet...thou shalt not covet...thou shalt not covet)!  You always do great work both with the pens and the photos. Congratulations on your new toy!



Freddie, I dare say that neither of us have kept all of the other nine commandments, so I'll covet it if you do! [}][]

Beautiful work, Gerry!


----------



## gerryr (Aug 3, 2007)

William,
Are you admitting to which of those commandments you've broken?[}]

Covet away guys, and thanks.  It's going to take me a little time to really get used to it, but it will be fun learning.


----------



## edman2 (Aug 4, 2007)

Cav,
I think I'll plead the 5th. You never know when deacons might read this thread.[]


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />Gerry, I didn't see anything wrong with your previous pics but those certainly are brilliant photos. ( the pens aren't bad either )[]



Yes they are both great pics. The first one, as he said, the white balance is a bit off. And it made the background color a bit dark, which throws the colors off a bit on the pen. The second one is with a closer white balance. But the depth is a touch off, but not enough for the average customer to notice. I think he has a handle on that new toy, congrats on the new camera. []


----------



## gerryr (Aug 4, 2007)

Actually, the only difference between the two photos, other than a different lens, was the exposure time on the second one was a hair longer.  The f-stop and white balance were unchanged from the first shot.


----------

